# Source for photography-related quotes?



## JumboShrimp (Feb 11, 2015)

Any suggestions on where to look for a compendium of photography-related quotes, such as "F/8 and be there", or "Let there be light" ... oh, wait, I think I know where THAT one came from ...

But seriously, where should I look? An actual book would be the best for my uses.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 11, 2015)

Here are a few, sorry not a book though..........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWgnkIq6bds

As silly as Kai often is, you may find it worth your time to seek additional quotes of the photographers he quotes in this video.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 11, 2015)

Or you might try using The Googles and simply enter "photography quotes" and get 
About 227,000,000 results (0.15 seconds) ;D


----------

